# [SOLVED] WatchGuard SOHO default username password



## xyleminc (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi all,

Anybody know the default username and password the the Watchguard SOHO firewall?

Thanks,
xyleminc


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about blank? It doesn't have one set if you reset it to factory defaults.


----------



## xyleminc (Sep 26, 2003)

Thank you! It works... I found out to be able to download a firmware from their site (www.watchguard.com) you need to register the product (serial number) and then create a username and password to login to the support section. Only after that will you be able to download a firmware update. That's seems like way to may hoops don't you think? Anyway I'm in the process of retrieving our username and password for the product. Thanks again!

xyleminc


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I looked around their site, I think they're a bit "uppity", what's so special about their product?


----------



## xyleminc (Sep 26, 2003)

nothing special about watchguard products. much rather buy a linksys router/firewall. the support is excellent and product/firmware updates are a piece of cake to download.

xyleminc


----------

